# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  ،....₪▓Ξ❤Ξ»¯−ـ أجـــــــمل دمــــــــعه ـ−¯«Ξ❤Ξ▓₪....,

## ((( أم مهرة )))

۩Ξ҈Ξ‗_Ψ‗_أجــــــمل دمــــــعه_‗ـΨ_‗Ξ҈Ξ۩

二二二二二二二二二二二



二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة فراقج من معصيه

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة توبج بعد المعصيه 

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة رفضج لربيعات السوء

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه  لحظة الأخذ بيد صديقه بعد الفرقا

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة سجودج لله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه  لحظة ركوعج لله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه  لحظة دعائج بخشوع ورهبه

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعة  لحظة استجابة دعاج وهيه الفرج من الله ورضاه عنج

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة تفريج كربة الناس لي حولج

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة عمل الخير لوجه الله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة مواساة الغير لوجه الله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم رحمة لله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعة  لحظة سماع خبر سار

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه  لحظة لقاء الأهل بعد فراقا

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة عيونج تشوف بيت الله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة قرأج للقرآن الكريم  بعبره وتأمل 

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعة لحظة سلامج على الرسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة صلاتج بالأقصى بعد تحرير نقول إن شاء الله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة رضا والديج 

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة شفاج وأغلى ما عندج وسكن قلبج 

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة زواجج 

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة تشوفين طفلج بأول نور يبصر ع هدنيا

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة صيامج بحق لوجه الله

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة العشر الأواخر من رمضان الله يعوده علينا كل سنه وحول

二二二二二二二二二二二

أجمل دمعه لحظة شفاعة نبينا وحبيبنا فداك امي وابي يا رسول الله عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

二二二二二二二二二二二


وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه رؤية الله عز وجل وهو رضى عنا والفوز بالجنه اللهم آمييييييييييين ..... :13 (5): 


二二二二二二二二二二二


... الحمد لله الذي جعلني من خير أمة أخرجت للناس ...
... الحمد لله الذي خلقني مسلمه ونعم علي بالهدى وتقى ... 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

تسلميين على الطرح الطيب

----------


## ورد جـوري

تسلمين عالطرح الغاوي 
بارك الله فيج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> تسلميين على الطرح الطيب



 الله يبارك فيج تشكرين ع رفع طيب
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> تسلمين عالطرح الغاوي 
> بارك الله فيج


الله يطرح لج الخير كله ما عليج زود تشكرين ع رفعه الغاويه

----------


## ام سالم

ابدعتي يا الغالية

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

روعه تسلمين الغلا ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

طرح رااااائع يزااااج الله خير الغالية

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ابدعتي يا الغالية
> 
> يزاج الله كل خير


تسلمين يالغاليه وتشكرين ع رفعه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> روعه تسلمين الغلا ع الطرح الرائع


ونتي الأورع تشكرين ع رفعه رائعه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

يسعدلي الله صباحكم 
بمحبته وبذكره في وسعه وفي كونه

----------


## ماحد شراتي

يزاج كل خير الغاليه
ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## foma6000

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

يغلق يمنع رفع مواضيع قديمه

----------

